# 5th Harness Dress - Mia Modeling



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, here is the 5th dress with Mia Modeling - sorry, hope your not tired of these pics!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Some more of the 5th dress....


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

more


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that is a darling little dress... I love the jean adn the bandana together... 

I might have to go buy a bandana and make something for Gadget out of it...


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She's too cute! I love how the dress is reversible. You should definatly sell these!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow you are a harness making machine!!! Very cute!!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

soooooooo mega cute!!!!! well done! :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh - look at the position of her front leg and foot in that first pic! It's a classic "model" pose - LOL - she is just sooo adorable - and the clothes ain't half bad either. LOL - you do a great job!!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

That is adorable


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow great work!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

We can never see enough pictures!!!!! I love this one, one of my favorites. Do you just use velcro to connect it in the front and under the belly?? Does it stay well? I am just scared that if I use it as a harness it might snap open???


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Goodness, Mia is adorable!! I love those dresses!! :wave:


----------

